
Ask HN: Will Apple release cheaper Macs? - tosh
I was wondering as Apple moves to use their own SoCs would it be possible for them to lower prices?<p>For reference: the current Intel-based Mac mini starts at $799 while the iPhone SE (A13) starts at $399.
======
sircastor
Apple's pricing of their hardware has almost always been a premium model. The
component cost rarely correlates with the sticker price. Some of that is due
to brand, but Apple also spends a lot of R&D working on manufacturing
techniques.

I think the most standout price for Macs was the original Mac Mini, which was
just $500. That was mostly an effort to get Windows users to switch platforms.

In short, I don't think Apple Silicon machines are going to result in a lower
price. I think the higher price tags are part of Apple's culture at this
point.

------
klelatti
The new Macs will be somewhat cheaper to make and Apple will want to build
market share to support Mac SoC development costs but question I think is
whether they can do so without damaging their ability to charge prices similar
to current level for their premium products.

So they need something that distinguishes from current range as body style
does for SE vs iPhone 11.

------
karmakaze
Cheaper to build? Yes.

Lower prices, why? Apple wants their Mac line to have higher profit margins
like their more successful products.

Apple may well have a wider lineup like a MacBook SE but then you're getting
less.

